# Günstige Zandergummis?



## jkc (28. Mai 2015)

Hi, was ist aktuell so der günstigste taugliche Actiongufi oder Twister zum Zanderangeln. Größenordnung so 10-12cm.

Delalande Sandra 12cm, Kopyto Calssic und River, Slottershads (S) sind alle so für 70-85Cent zu haben. Gibt es noch was günstigeres? Die kleinsten Salt Shaker sind noch günstiger, mir aber eigentlich schon zu klein.

Gab mal den Copper-Shad, aber den habe ich nicht mehr gefunden.
Edit: Mann´s Shads in 10,5cm gibts für 43 Cent das ist schon ne Nummer, aufgrund der sehr weichen Gummimischung aber nicht unbedingt mein Favorit.
Edit2: Action Plastics 10cm für 50 Cent
Edit3: Angeldomäne hat auch mehrere Gufis in der Größenornung für Stk. 50Cent, die Dinger kenne ich aber nicht -kann da jemand was zu sagen?





Grüße JK


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Alter Schwede du hast Probleme...
Die Definition von Hobby: Hobby ist die schönste Art Geld zu verschwenden ohen einen Nutzen zu haben!
Ok diese Def. passt bei uns nicht ganz, aber deine Frage ist mir eher unverständlich, denn WIR wissen alle selbst, dass viele günstige Köder einfach nicht laufen, sei es bei Wobblern, Gummis oder auch anderen Artikeln.
Gib lieber ein paar Cent mehr aus und fang mehr...


----------



## jkc (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Hi, tzja, mag sein, dass wir da ein anders Verständnis von unserem Hobby haben, aber ganz ehrlich - nur weil ein Gummifisch dreimal so viel kostet fängt der zwingend keinen Fisch mehr. 

Mag sein, dass es billige Köder gibt, die nicht laufen, desweg schrieb ich mitunter ja auch "tauglich" aber mit den im zweiten Absatz genannten Ködern trete ich gerne gegen jeden Gummi aus der 1,5-2,5€ Klasse an. 

Und wenn ich sehe, dass selbst die "Günstig"-Firmen wie Spro, Quantum und Co. für Ihren China-Chemie-Dreck solche Preise aufrufen (können) dann gehe ich gerne in die Opposition.

Grüße JK


----------



## layercake87 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

habe die shads von angel-domäne gerade erst bestellt und die gehen völlig in ordnung. 

ansonsten finde ich die profi blinker rip tor auch sehr gut und sind sehr günstig.


----------



## jkc (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Hi, danke layercake, Riptor kommt so ca. 61 Cent; was ich so auf die schnelle gefunden habe.

Welche von den Domäne-Shads hast Du bestellt? Aus der Entfernung sprechen mich die Maxx Pro´s erst mal an.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Wenn Du günstige und brauchbare Twister möchtest, schau Dir mal die Curlytails in 13 cm von Dreamtackle an (Größe rechts oben im Menü oder unten unter "weitere Ausführungen" auswählen):

http://www.gerlinger.de/dream-tackle-twister-curlytails-farbe-perl-feuergelb

Da kommt einer auf 33 Cent (sind 10 Stck. drin). Bei denen mit 9 cm kommt einer auf 25 Cent.

Die sind halt nicht so robust wie z. B. ein Kalin's Mogambo Grub (mein absoluter Lieblingstwister und meine persönliche Referenz) und "wormshaften" hinten vergleichsweise etwas weniger intensiv (da Schwanzmaterial dünner und Schwanz etwas schmaler), aber laufen trotzdem einwandfrei.

Nehm ich z. B. auch gern als Trailer für Hechtspinner zum "Draufrumkauen" und am Jig halt für besonders "verheizeträchtige" Stellen (man muss Geld ja nicht unbedingt mit Gewalt kaputtmachen). Sind derb uv-aktiv, unter ner entsprechenden Funzel ist da Disco.

Was "witzig" ist: Bei Amazon will doch tatsächlich ein Anbieter stolze 12,irgendwas Hebel für den 10er-Pack, haha. Völlig durch.


----------



## jkc (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Hi, danke auch dafür! Das ist mal nen top Preis, in 13cm hatte ich bisher nichts vergleichbares gefunden. 
Der Mogambo ist mir vom Volumen auch etwas wenig, meine Referenz ist der Relax X-Tra Fat Grub, kommt das Stück aber auch ab ca. 1,2€.

Bei Ebay hatte ich noch nen Sandra-Abklatsch gefunden "Pike Lady" - im Paket kommt man da so auf ca. 50Cent das Stück, wobei ich aufgrund der Bilder fast vermute dass die Schwänze so dünn sind, dass sich der Preisvorteil gegenüber der Sandra aber nicht lohnt.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Hi, Profiblinker Zandertail 11,5cm 58 Cent...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Alternativ gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit, sich die Gummis einfach in China produzieren zu lassen. Da kostet so ein Köder, je nach Menge und Köder, teilweise wenige Cent. Versand und Zoll mit Inbegriff.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Dann müsste man aber gigantische Mengen nehmen. Aber wahrscheinlich würde sich das sogar lohnen dort mit ein paar Leuten selber zu bestellen und pro Nase dann ein paar Tausen GuFis zu nehmen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Natürlich sind es dann Mengen.
Aktuell bin ich dabei mir das zu Organisieren. Die Möglichkeiten der Mindestmengen sind dort meist 500 oder 2000. In meinem Falle 2000 was dann am Ende bei c.a. 250€ liegt. Dann kommen noch Fracht und Zoll dazu. 

Das mit ein paar Leute geteilt und jeder hat eine große Menge Gummis für wenig Geld.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Nicht schlecht! Ich hoffe dann folgt ein Bericht. 15-20 Cent pro Köder sind schon netter als 1,2-1,8 Euro.


----------



## jkc (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Hi gerade bei Alibaba.com geschaut, auch wenn mir bedeutend kleinere Mengen vorschweben ist´s interessant.
http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Swim-shad_220855838.html :q


----------



## Trollwut (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Ich fisch sehr, sehr gerne diese Teile:
http://www.gerlinger.de/dream-tackle-gummifisch-slim-shad-farbe-sparkle-black

50ct pro Stück, sind recht weich, aber überleben 2-3 Hechte. War bei mir ein Brett und ist einer meiner Lieblingsköder


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*



jkc schrieb:


> Gab mal den Copper-Shad, aber den habe ich nicht mehr gefunden.



Meinst Du den Cop Shad?
Der war von mir .
Da komme ich leider nicht mehr dran. Den Importeur gibt es leider nicht mehr.


----------



## jkc (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Hi, ja, genau das Ding meinte ich..

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

So Leute,

ich war heute bei der Angeldomäne und hab mir probehalber paar Tüten Gummis mitgenommen.

Maxx Pro Shads in 10 + 12cm und Belly Pro Shads in 11cm.

Erster Gesamteindruck positiv. Die Farben sind sehr schön, Gummimischung macht einen guten Eindruck. Überraschender Weise haben die Gummis einen "Storm"-Stempel.

Dann das große Aber:
Pro Packung war nur ein, max zwei Köder dabei, die keine krummen/verzogenen/verknickten Schwänze hatten. 

Aufgrund dessen haben alle Köder vorsorglich erst mal ein Entspannungsbad in heißem Wasser bekommen, und haben sich danach gerade ausgelegen. Alle habe dadurch wieder eine saubere Form bekommen.

Eine Hand voll durfte dann gleich mit ans Wasser. Laufen gut, die Maxx-Shads schön druckvoll etwa wie ein Kopyto Classic, die Belly-Shads etwas dezenter.

Weiterer Kritikpunkt: Die Verpackung, da hätte ich gerne drauf verzichtet und trägt müllmäßig schon sehr auf.

Preislich mit 46Cent/Stück für die 12er Maxx-Shads schon sehr günstig, Kosten für 2l kochendes Wasser kann ich nicht beziffern.

Gewissermaßen tauglich ja, ob das Bad wirklich nötig gewesen wäre weiß ich nicht, aber trotzdem kriegen die Dinger keine Empfehlung von mir, da ich mir den Aufwand gering halten möchte. Andere können vielleicht damit leben, tun sie ja auch bei den Profiblinker Attractoren, die deutlich mehr kosten.

Edit na sieh mal einer an: http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.powerboats.lv%2Fimages%2Fproducts%2Fstorm-pro-shad-chor-1321103236777.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.powerboats.lv%2Fen%2Finfo%2Fstorm-pro-shad-chor.html&h=272&w=456&tbnid=jd48EZlHok6LxM%3A&zoom=1&docid=MYsS1-2_fpSxdM&itg=1&ei=bN1oVYH9KKasygOe9YNo&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=2714&page=1&start=0&ndsp=27&ved=0CEsQrQMwDg

http://www.baitcasterproshop.de/Storm-Pro-Jointed-Minnow

Grüße JK


----------



## layercake87 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, danke layercake, Riptor kommt so ca. 61 Cent; was ich so auf die schnelle gefunden habe.
> 
> Welche von den Domäne-Shads hast Du bestellt? Aus der Entfernung sprechen mich die Maxx Pro´s erst mal an.
> 
> Grüße JK



hab mir die action-shads in 8,5cm bestellt.

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...ofiblinler-profi-blinker-riptor-guenstig.html

hier bekommste die riptor für 48-80 cent je nach größe

edit: mit der verpackung bei den domäne shads hast du auf jeden fall recht. bei den action-shads ist die völlig überdimensioniert.


----------



## jkc (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Hi, 

da ich auf der Suche nach nem leichtgängigen, günstigen Shad bin, habe die Tage nochmal einige DT Slottershad Spezial gekauft.
Allerdings wurde offensichtlich zwischenzeitig die Produktion umgestellt und dem Ding fehlt es wohl an Körperspannung. Habe die Teile noch nicht an der Angel gehabt, nur im Heißwasserbad zur verbesserung der "Haltungsnote" da die Fische mit krummen Schwänzen aus der Packung kamen.
Alle drei sind am Jigkopf dabei aufgeplatzt -  haben sich durch ne Mend-It-Kur aber wieder reparieren lassen.
Trotzdem ist insgesamt der Gegenwert gegenüber früher schlechter gestellt, will ich meinen, kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die anständig laufen bei dem Schwanzgebaumel. 
Preislich hat sich jedenfalls nichts zum positiven verändert, eher im Gegenteil...

Weiß jemand, wann die Umstellung erfolgte? 
Der hintere stammt noch aus der Zeit kurz nach Markteinführung vor ca. 10 Jahren, ist allerdings mein letzter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grüße JK


----------



## mieze691 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede du hast Probleme...
> Die Definition von Hobby: Hobby ist die schönste Art Geld zu verschwenden ohen einen Nutzen zu haben!
> Ok diese Def. passt bei uns nicht ganz, aber deine Frage ist mir eher unverständlich, denn WIR wissen alle selbst, dass viele günstige Köder einfach nicht laufen, sei es bei Wobblern, Gummis oder auch anderen Artikeln.
> Gib lieber ein paar Cent mehr aus und fang mehr...



Wiso Geld verschwenden ? geh mal in nen Supermarkt und kauf Zander


----------



## Zettifriend (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Der linke Gummi sieht nicht wirklich gut aus.  Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen,  dass nun alle "neuen" Slottis so extrem schwabbelig sind. Dann würde DT ja darauf sitzen bleiben.  Habe schon lange nicht mehr mit dem Slottershad gefischt.  Eine gute Alternative aus meiner Sicht ist der King Shad von Relax - er ist auch ziemlich biegsam,  hat einen guten Lauf und ist preislich noch ganz Ok.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Ja, wenn mir mal langweilig ist, schreib ich Richtung Think Big ob das gewünscht oder Reklamationsgrund ist.
Edit: Danke für den Hinweis in Richtung King-Shad; habe ich auch hier, trifft es aber noch nicht 100% da noch nicht leichtgängig genug. Habe bei einigen den Anstellwinkel der Schaufel korrigiert, dann wird es zwar besser aber nicht perfekt.
Preis-Leistung ist aber ok.

Grüße JK


----------



## marcellus07 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Bei Geek App kannst du dir günstige Gummis bestellen... Allerdings lange Lieferzeit 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Was heißt lange Lieferzeit?
Viele bezeichnen schon drei-vier Tage als unverschämt.


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (21. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Hat wer  dieses Roy Fishers Der Zander Gummifisch 12cm gefischt?

http://www.angel-domaene.de/roy-fishers-der-zander-gummifisch-12cm-5-stueck-uv-motoroil--19969.html

Oder eher Kernschrott?

Gruss


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Kauli/Playboy Kopie..machte zumindest durch die Verpackung keinen schlechteren Eindruck als die "Original" Vorlage(n)

Fürn Kanello?[emoji6] 
Salt n' Pepper und Motoroil langen als Farbvariante(n)


----------



## fischbär (21. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Schau mal bei aliexpress. Die Gummis da sind super. Nur etwas stinkig manchmal.


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (21. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Dachte mir eh  nur für den Rhein,
weil der verschleiss da ja nicht gerade Prickelnt ist .

Ok wenn das Laufverhalten was fürn Ar.. ist dann eher nicht.

Steht auch nix bei ob se Bauchtaschen haben|gr:

Kanalo kommt nur,
Keitech ,B8LAb,Slider weil da ist der Verlust auch Minimal. Lol#6

Gruss


----------



## Angelmann67 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

@RUHRPOTTLAR
 die Gummi s sind genau so gut wie die Stintshads von MB oder der Playboy HS von Spro.
 Sie haben keinen Bauchschlitz, laufen aber trotzdem auch am Offsethaken.
 Einigen von den Gummis sind in UV-Farben, die tun s auch ganz gut und der Preis ist auch OK.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## oskar87 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*



RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> Hat wer dieses Roy Fishers Der Zander Gummifisch 12cm gefischt?
> 
> http://www.angel-domaene.de/roy-fishers-der-zander-gummifisch-12cm-5-stueck-uv-motoroil--19969.html
> 
> ...


 

die passen für des geld haben ein bisschen kleineren schwanzteller als LK oder konsorten....
Gummi is halt sehr weich und kann net so viel ab aber bei vielen hängern passt des...


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (21. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Ok Danke


----------



## jkc (21. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Hi, ich hatte mir auch eine Packung von den Domäne-Stinten mit genommen, allerdings eine Nummer kleiner so ca. 9-10cm.
Schwanzteller sind etwas kleiner als bei anderen Stinten, das ist richtig.
Ich bin generell kein Freund von Stinten, weil mir da etwas Aktion fehlt, da haben die Domäne-Dinger natürlich schlechte Karten bei mir.
Hatte mir die pinken geholt und die in der Kiste haben sehr schnell ihre Farbe verloren.
Werde da auf absehbare Zeit kein Freund von werden, somal es zu dem Preis meiner Meinung nach schon deutlich bessere Gummis gibt.

Edit: Sehe gerade, gibt gar keine kleinere Variante, dann habe ich wohl doch die 12cm-Teile und die Fallen klein aus oder ich täusche mich.

Grüße JK


----------



## randio (21. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Mit Stinten oder LKs hat die kleine Version (ja, fällt kleiner aus) eher weniger zu tun. Von der Schwanzform ähnelt die kleine Version eher dem Kauli. Und ja, in der Praxis ist das ein großer Unterschied! Die größeren Versionen haben dann eher die Schwanzform vom Playboy, oder halt auch ähnlich dem Stint.


----------



## Sammler (21. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da ich auf der Suche nach nem leichtgängigen, günstigen Shad bin, habe die Tage nochmal einige DT Slottershad Spezial gekauft.
> Allerdings wurde offensichtlich zwischenzeitig die Produktion umgestellt und dem Ding fehlt es wohl an Körperspannung. Habe die Teile noch nicht an der Angel gehabt, nur im Heißwasserbad zur verbesserung der "Haltungsnote" da die Fische mit krummen Schwänzen aus der Packung kamen.
> ...



Hatte mir auch verschiedene Slottershads S gekauft und alle mit krummen Schwänzen aus der Packung genommen. Das brauch ich nicht, ich will nicht zuerst alle Köder im heißen Wasserbad korrigieren. Zudem sind mir die Slotershad S auch zu schmierig, ist echt eklig und hab damit kein gutes Gefühl an den Händen bezüglich Weichmacher. Ich werd die Balzer Kaulis ausprobieren, sollen Weichmacher frei sein.


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (24. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Moin,
Da ich Wochenende zum erstenmal am Rhein Aktiv mit gummi austoben will,
brauch ich mal paar Grundfarben bei Kauli Imitaten http://www.angel-domaene.de/roy-fis...fisch-12cm-5-stueck-greeny-tomato--19965.html .

Wollte mir so mind  6 grundfarben kaufen bei dem kurs,
Denke die kommen eh aus der selben schmiede wie die kaulis oder Playboy.

Hoffeihr koennt mit gute farben empfehlen,fuer jede Tageszeit bis aufNachts.

Danke und gruss


----------



## hanzz (24. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

SaltNPepa, Motoroil, Hot Natural.
Und was schockiges.


----------



## oskar87 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*



hanzz schrieb:


> SaltNPepa, Motoroil, Hot Natural.
> Und was schockiges.


 

Jo, so würd ichs auch machen, bzw hab auf die genannten gefangen.


----------



## sam0r (24. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Also ich fische die Roy Fisher Zander Gummis echt ganz gerne und habe tatsächlich auch schon ein Paar Fische drauf gefangen. Dass sie recht schnell kaputt gehen ist wohl wahr, aber da ich auch größtenteils am Rhein fische gehen sie eh früher oder später verloren  Das einzige was mich daran stört ist der Geruch. Die Teile stinken abartig nach chemie und ich habe das gefühl, dass ich ziemlich trockene finger bekomme, nachdem ich mit denen hantiert habe. 

Sehr interessant finde ich auch die 20cm versionen dieser Shads. Werde die nach der Schonzeit mal verstärkt probieren auf Hecht zu fischen.


----------



## oskar87 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*



sam0r schrieb:


> Also ich fische die Roy Fisher Zander Gummis echt ganz gerne und habe tatsächlich auch schon ein Paar Fische drauf gefangen. Dass sie recht schnell kaputt gehen ist wohl wahr, aber da ich auch größtenteils am Rhein fische gehen sie eh früher oder später verloren  Das einzige was mich daran stört ist der Geruch. Die Teile stinken abartig nach chemie und ich habe das gefühl, dass ich ziemlich trockene finger bekomme, nachdem ich mit denen hantiert habe.
> 
> Sehr interessant finde ich auch die 20cm versionen dieser Shads. Werde die nach der Schonzeit mal verstärkt probieren auf Hecht zu fischen.


 
Das stimmt, die haltbarkeit von den dingern ist nicht so der hit, aber ich muss sagen das auch der Lieblingsköder nach einem rapfen bei mir komplett hinüber und teurer is 
wer mit vielen hängern oder verbiss rechnen muss für den sind die dinger ne "günstige" alternative.

zum geruch: pervers. nach nen paar würfen gehts einigermaßen aber gesund sind die sicher nich für die hände.....

mich würde interessieren wie groß die schwanzschaufel bei den 20cm ködern ist, da der unterschied zwischen den kleinen und 15cm ködern schon erheblich ist.....hat die jemand schon gefischt?


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (24. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Ist aber Blöd wenn se total Stinkig sind.

Ggf mal auspacken abwaschen und mit fischöl oder normal Öl einreiben und wieder verpacken.

Die Farben hören sich jut an, paar fische ich auch am Kanal.

12cm gufis 3/0 18g/21g Jigs sollten wohl für den Rhein und seinen Buhnen abklappern reichen . Oder habt da bessere Tipps


Gruss


----------



## RayZero (24. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Keine Ahnung obs jemand interessiert (mit günstig hat es auch nichts zu tun), aber hier meine All-Time-Favourites für Zander. Die meisten aufgelisteten Gummis machen auch eine gute Figur am Texas- und Carolina - andere dafür am Drop Shot Rig. Ich schreibs einfach mal dahinter.

*Zandergummis:*


Noike Kenmpa - Jig, Texas, Carolina, DS
Noike Machobee - Jig, Texas, Carolina, DS
Noike Ninja 3" - Jig, Texas, Carolina
Missile Baits Shockwave 3.5 - Jig
Missile Baits Shockwave 4.25 - Jig
Lunkerhunt Swim Bento 4.5" - Jig
Lunkerhunt Bento Baits 4.5" (V-Tail) - Jig, DS
Bait Breath TT Shad 4 - Jig
Keitech Easy Shiner 4 Inch - Jig, Texas, Carolina
Keitech Shad Impact 4 Inch - Jig, Texas, Carolina, DS
Reins Bubbling Shad 4 Inch - Jig, Texas
Lieblingsköder 10 und 12,5cm - Jig
FoxRage Zander Pro 10 und 12cm - Jig


----------



## jkc (24. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Ey, Keitech, Fox und Lieblingsköder hier zu nennen grenzt ja schon an SPAM.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## oskar87 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*



jkc schrieb:


> Ey, Keitech, Fox und Lieblingsköder hier zu nennen grenzt ja schon an SPAM.:q
> 
> Grüße JK


 

#sotrue :m


----------



## RayZero (24. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*



jkc schrieb:


> Ey, Keitech, Fox und Lieblingsköder hier zu nennen grenzt ja schon an SPAM.:q
> 
> Grüße JK



Wieso - die Bento Baits mit 5 Stk. a 10 Euro sind doch mal nen richtiger Schnapper! :q


----------



## Inni (24. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Hi,

kannst du mal die Anzahl deiner gefangenen Zander hinter die Köder sortieren, auch mit einer Hausnummer zu deiner gesamt gefangenen Zanderzahl? Sonst kann das keiner zuordnen.

THX


----------



## jkc (24. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*



Inni schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kannst du mal die Anzahl deiner gefangenen Zander hinter die Köder sortieren, auch mit einer Hausnummer zu deiner gesamt gefangenen Zanderzahl? Sonst kann das keiner zuordnen.
> 
> THX



Hi, sowas halte ich für Quatsch, da müsste mindestens noch die genutzte Zeit mit einfließen. 
Oder anders auch, es fängt was gefischt wird - in den letzten Wochen immer wieder festgestellt, wenn ich meine Bestände an Favoriten schonen wollte und anderes gefischt habe.

Grüße JK


----------



## Inni (24. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Naja,
wenn RayZero da seine Favoriten listet, wäre für mich mal interessant welche Zahlen dahinter stehen.
Ich habe zB auch eine Wobbler, mit dem ich alle meine Zander in der Elbe gefangen habe, obwohl ich queer Beet probiere. So etwas meine ich


----------



## jkc (24. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Hi, ja, ich habe denke ich schon verstanden, aber anhand dessen erkennt man meiner Meinung nach nur, welcher Köder am liebsten und längsten gefischt wird.
Meiner Meinung nach geht es fast "nur" darum den Köder lange genug dahin zu bringen wo er gefressen wird...:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Ruti Island (25. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Moin,

könntest du mal bitte kurz beschreiben wie du das machst?



jkc schrieb:


> Allerdings wurde offensichtlich zwischenzeitig die Produktion umgestellt und dem Ding fehlt es wohl an Körperspannung. Habe die Teile noch nicht an der Angel gehabt, nur im Heißwasserbad zur verbesserung der "Haltungsnote" da die Fische mit krummen Schwänzen aus der Packung kamen.




Ich habe nämlich auch noch ein paar 25er Slottershad S mit verbogenem Schwanzteller und würde das gerne bereinigen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Topf mit Wasser auf den Herd und die krummen Hunde[emoji3]  kurz in recht heisses Wasser tauchen.

Wie kurz genau,hängt von der Härte der Gummimischung ab.

Bei ausgesprochenen Schlabber Weichgummis wirklich nur in Sekundenabschnitten,ansonsten sind die meist hinüber.

Anschl.irgendwie aufhängen  (mit dem Tellerschwanz nach unten)


----------



## RayZero (25. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*



Inni schrieb:


> Naja,
> wenn RayZero da seine Favoriten listet, wäre für mich mal interessant welche Zahlen dahinter stehen.
> Ich habe zB auch eine Wobbler, mit dem ich alle meine Zander in der Elbe gefangen habe, obwohl ich queer Beet probiere. So etwas meine ich



Ich hab in meinem Leben erst 10 Zander gefangen. Alle in den letzten 2 Jahren. Das liegt a) daran, dass ich erst seit 2 Jahren wieder Angel und b) dass es bei uns nicht gerade viele Zander gibt. Wir sind hier nicht am Rhein oder an der Elbe. Alle Zander wurden auf den Fox Pro Shad, den 4 Inch Easy Shiner oder die Lieblingsköder gefangen. Die anderne Köder fische ich trotzdem regelmäßig. Sind alle auch Barschtauglich! Davon gibt es bei uns allerdings auch nicht viele :q ... Unsere Gewässer hier im Süden (auf die ich Zugriff habe) sind alle verseucht mit Schniepelhechten |uhoh:


----------



## hanzz (25. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*



RayZero schrieb:


> Ich hab in meinem Leben erst 10 Zander gefangen. Alle in den letzten 2 Jahren. Das liegt a) daran, dass ich erst seit 2 Jahren wieder Angel und b) dass es bei uns nicht gerade viele Zander gibt. Wir sind hier nicht am Rhein oder an der Elbe. Alle Zander wurden auf den Fox Pro Shad, den 4 Inch Easy Shiner oder die Lieblingsköder gefangen. Die anderne Köder fische ich trotzdem regelmäßig. Sind alle auch Barschtauglich! Davon gibt es bei uns allerdings auch nicht viele :q ... Unsere Gewässer hier im Süden (auf die ich Zugriff habe) sind alle verseucht mit Schniepelhechten |uhoh:



Komm im Sommer mal hoch zu uns.
Die 10 kriegen wir vielleicht in 2 Tagen. [emoji6]


----------



## RayZero (25. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Komm im Sommer mal hoch zu uns.
> Die 10 kriegen wir vielleicht in 2 Tagen. [emoji6]



Sehr gerne #h


----------



## hanzz (25. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Behalten wir mal im Hinterkopf.
Bist willkommen im Ruhrgebiet [emoji6] [emoji4]


----------



## Zanderchristian78 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Alternativ gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit, sich die Gummis einfach in China produzieren zu lassen. Da kostet so ein Köder, je nach Menge und Köder, teilweise wenige Cent. Versand und Zoll mit Inbegriff.



Ha ha, sowas hatte ich mir auch schon mal überlegt. Auch wenn Havel und Spree bei mir auf die wenige Angelzeit wenig Gummis rauben, wäre da mit einer Bestellung der Lebensvorrat gesichert. :vik:

Hab auch mal bei Alibaba und den 40 Räubern gestöbert. Interessant was man da alles so findet. 

http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/high-quantity-shad-bait-soft-fishing_60259879576.html

Die Form kennt man doch von MB, Lieblingsköder, Spro und Hamburger Stint.
Die werden die wohl auch nur dort irgendwo ordern und sicherlich nichts selbst an Mischung und Lauf entwickelt haben. #c


----------



## jkc (25. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> könntest du mal bitte kurz beschreiben wie du das machst?





RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Topf mit Wasser auf den Herd und die krummen Hunde[emoji3]  kurz in recht heisses Wasser tauchen.
> 
> Wie kurz genau,hängt von der Härte der Gummimischung ab.
> 
> ...



Hi, ja genau so, wobei ich inzwischen teilweise nur noch mit kochendem Wasser übergieße. In Töpfe, die ich noch zum Essen kochen verwenden möchte kommt mir jedenfalls kein Gummifisch.

Grüße JK


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*



jkc schrieb:


> In Töpfe, die ich noch zum Essen kochen verwenden möchte kommt mir jedenfalls kein Gummifisch.



Keitech Bouillabaisse [emoji51]


----------



## Ruti Island (25. März 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Alles klar, danke euch. Werd ich mal probieren.


----------



## jkc (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Hi, durch Zufall bißchen was aufgestöbert, leider ordentliche Versandkosten der Laden:

Action Plastics Shad Grub 9cm 10Stk - 4€
10cm "Asi-Shad" 10Stk 3,5€ oder zweifarbig 4,85€ 
oder laminiert 5,55€ (Farbe 474 kommt mir sehr bekannt vor #6)
Bass Assasin Seashad 10cm 10Stk 6,69€
Culprit Shad 10cm 10Stk 5,88€ oder 100 Stk 40€
oder Stk 64 Cent
Culprit RipTide Mullet 10cm Stk 59 Cent
Delalande Shad 10cm Stk 48 Cent oder 10Stk 3,21€
FD Prey Shad 9cm 10Stk 2,14€ 
Jenzi River Shad 10cm 10Stk 4,89€
Mikado Fishhunter 10,5cm 10Stk 3,90€
10cm Mister Twister Asi Shad 10Stk 2,41€ bis 3,85€
Robinson Diver Shad 9cm Stk 49Cent
Spro Super Natural Baitfish 10cm 5Stk 2,35€

Grüße JK


----------



## geomujo (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*

Bass Assassin "Die Dapper" 3,5" - 10stk/5,99€ (Ladenpreis)
Bass Assassin  "Elite Shiner" 4" - 8stk/6,49€ (Ladenpreis)

Vorteil gegenüber Keitech: hält deutlich länger


----------



## dennisk19899 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Günstige Zandergummis?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da ich auf der Suche nach nem leichtgängigen, günstigen Shad bin, habe die Tage nochmal einige DT Slottershad Spezial gekauft.
> Allerdings wurde offensichtlich zwischenzeitig die Produktion umgestellt und dem Ding fehlt es wohl an Körperspannung. Habe die Teile noch nicht an der Angel gehabt, nur im Heißwasserbad zur verbesserung der "Haltungsnote" da die Fische mit krummen Schwänzen aus der Packung kamen.
> ...



das ist ja schön zu sehen
hab mir dieses jahr auch ne handvoll von den 20cm slotter s der beste ist erst nach 2 std werfen auseinander gefallen alle anderen schon vorher oder beim aufziehen... 
bin ja immernoch am überlegen ob ich denen schreibe was ich da für müll bekommen habe .. weis ist ja gut aber die sind ja fast wie Gelatine#q


----------

